# Coal Tipple By Eaglewings



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

We would like to present a new "G scale" train structure, this new building is a multi-level "Coal Tipple" that also includes a detached "Power room" and a "small shed". This new structure was conceived by our friend Jack from Tucson. Jack stumbled on a kit for "HO Scale" that immediately caught his eye; the problem was that his layout is in G Scale. Jack being an architect started drawing plants to start building this structure for his layout in G Scale. 



















After Jack was done with the plans, (which took quite a bit of time according to Jack's wife) he realized that this structure was going to be a fairly good sized building. Jack's plan for building the tipple was to build the structure himself out of wood, however if he made it out of wood he would have to store it inside for part of the year to protect the building from the abrasive Arizona weather. At this point Jack remembered how Eaglewings had made some metal bridges and buildings for other club members of the Tucson Garden Railroad Society. 
Jack's next step was to contact us to set up a meeting to discuss his project. We got together and reviewed his drawings we talked about how he envisioned the tipple to be constructed and how it was going to be incorporated to his layout. 
And so we started working on this new project, first Oscar took the plans and made the changes necessary to cut the different components to fabricate the structures. Next it was time for Johnny to start putting the sides together to form the buildings, Once the main structure was finished it was time to add all the trimming details (sometimes these details are easy to underestimate but in our opinion these details make a big difference in the appearance of any building) 









































In the mean time we gave plans to Dennis from "Denray Machinery" so he could cut a 3 piece window set for each window as well as doors. The doors and windows were also a very nice addition to the building. 
































We have to say we are happy with the end result of this project, and from what we hear Jack is "very pleased" as well. Thanks to Jack and the guys here at Eaglewings we can make this building available to our customers. This Coal Tipple can be a nice addition to any Garden Railroad. The Tipple package consist of the Main building structure, the Power House, and a Small Shed with a set of windows and doors for each building.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

About time you did some work.........LOL 

Nice job Dan....You be the Man.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Point of Rocks, now this! Beautiful. 

Mike


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's gigantic! 
Beautiful, impressive model!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan 
No information on your web-site. Are you going to offer it for sale?


----------



## Tripptee (Mar 9, 2012)

Jack: Would you have a problem or provide permission for me to render your drawings into 3D SketchUp? I link AutoCAD and SU Pro, and render the color and general scale for that as pictorial, then in CAD, I draft it into an array grid that has match lines for 8.5 x 11 (less one inch to not have to deal with borders on personal printers default). If you want, I can send you a sample of what I do. It would be great for us both; you have more renders and can pass around, and I get more experience and exposure doing it. Thanks.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks great, but all that steel has to weigh a lot even if it's thin.


----------



## Tripptee (Mar 9, 2012)

Jack: I do not see a way to attach photos as yet. I scale to one of the center measurements, but the rest are then too large in comparision.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... took a long time (lot of work) to draw up. 

Dan sells it, and it's $1,650 

Sure, you can have the plans for free... 

???? 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, can I ask what type of welder do you use for tacking the sides together?


----------



## Tripptee (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you know how to contact Jack to acquire the CAD drawings, or scans, or....? Thanks!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try.

EagleWings Iron Works Inc.[/b]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's beautiful, Dan..... Denny's windows sure will add a lot....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's something! 

To quote an old PBS promo: 

"So *that's* how they did it." 

"How are we going to get this to school?"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure that Tom, Stan, and everyone else noticed that this thread was over a year old when "Tripptee" used his 3rd post to resurrect it. 

Nothing wrong with that, but I doubt that Dan at Eaglewings has been watching this thread for 1 year to see if anyone would resurrect it .... ;-) 

Might want to email Dan directly if you have questions on this one.... 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right! Never noticed.

Annoying how people dig up years-old threads. But then, that is ONE impressive tipple. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Greg, isn't this when you post that picture of the troll? 
I saw it on another old thread that got revived, but wasn't quite sure of the story behind it. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Tripptee (Mar 9, 2012)

Why...thank you for the civility in response to my inquiry. I simply inquired, and hoped someone of note might politely respond and redirect my passion for recreating this excellent tipple design; taking it to the next level in AutoCAD and a full set of measured drawings in 3D. I took the direction of contacting the company kindly provided earlier in the thread with much thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I know Dan, and he does not "monitor" the forums like the rest of us forum junkies, ha ha! He's a great guy, have had a tour of his shop (wire welders and normal gas welders Marty), and his "house" which is probably his ex-house, where there was a great display for the 2008 convention. 

Don't remember the one with the troll Randy... sorry! 

In this case, I did not think Tripptee would get the response he wanted... so made the suggestion. 

I would think that Dan already has the mechanical drawings, but being a commercial product, wonder if he would give them for free... but contacting him directly is the best shot, good luck! 

Greg


----------



## Tripptee (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks again Greg. I did send a contact email to [email protected] located in Phoenix AZ. on the 11th. Haven't heard back yet, but at least I tried! If anyone is interested in turning any scale of plans to 1:29 from 1:1 (and others - but I have not worked much yet with reverse scaling in AutoCAD), and perhaps rendering and texturing 3D elevations of that, drop me a note at [email protected] or [email protected]. Glad to help out, or work with you thru it, or if you are a SketchUP person, I can do a line drawing in CAD, export to SU file so you can get started.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are really interested, I would call him on the phone personally, email is very impersonal. Dan Hoag is his full name. 

Regards, Greg


----------

